# Replaced Washer Nozzles



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah mine was like that when I bought it used in nov 11'
Thought it was stock 
I love them


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the spray nozzles like your new ones. They really cover the windshield while sipping washer fluid. I've been very impressed at the coverage combined with low fluid usage and almost no overspray.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Anybody got a GM part number for the replacement nozzles?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The replacements are exactly like the ones on my 2012. I like them a lot better than the ones that have only a few jets of fluid.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> I have the spray nozzles like your new ones. They really cover the windshield while sipping washer fluid. I've been very impressed at the coverage combined with low fluid usage and almost no overspray.


I didn't even think about the overspray! I could never spray the washer fluid while driving with the windows down during the summer (unless I wanted my arm/door full of fluid).



grs1961 said:


> Anybody got a GM part number for the replacement nozzles?


I'll have the work order paperwork on Tuesday, so I can get you the part number, they only ordered one nozzle to replace my broken one but they need to be replaced in pairs (as they are different).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, I've never used my windshield washer to see how many streams it has, but I assume it's the standard 2012. I wonder how well the reduced volume will work with a salt spray covered window?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Hmm, I've never used my windshield washer to see how many streams it has, but I assume it's the standard 2012. I wonder how well the reduced volume will work with a salt spray covered window?


Works wonderfully. Because the spray is spread out your wiper blades have more liquid to work with.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Lets get some close up pics of these nozzles...
+1 for a part number please.....

Mark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The only bad thing about the mist ones is they're not very effective at highway speeds  (especially of there's a headwind)


PS I'm back after a long absence  


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CHUV said:


> The only bad thing about the mist ones is they're not very effective at highway speeds  (especially of there's a headwind)
> 
> 
> PS I'm back after a long absence
> ...


I've used mine at 75 MPH driving into a 30-40 MPH headwind with no problems.


----------



## Treishpe (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new here and I'm from Romania. It seems that Europe won't see too soon this new type of washer nozzles. But I'm willing to buy them from US. Does anyone have a picture of them?
Thanks and excuse my bad english.


----------

